# Raw Feeders and nails



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

YES, I don't know if it's because of the raw though. Those "how to raise your puppy" books said nail trimming: 6-8 weeks...yeah right!!! It's like every 2 weeks MAX or else! I like your new avatar.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol! I dont really know. He has been on raw most of his life, so i dont remember what his "nail growth speed" was before.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I grind Vienna's once a week and clip Vegas's once a week (he doesn't care for grinding), I'm SUPER anal about nails. A dog can have a beautiful groom, but if the nails are long that's all I see and it's a huge turn off.

Mine are fed kibble, and their nails still have length to be taken off each week. I don't know how people can stand doing their dogs nails every 6-8 weeks or more.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How would they walk on 6-8 weeks of growth would be beyond me! I really have seen a big difference going from kibble to raw. I will take it because the benefits have been wonderful.

Suri does not like the dremel much at all. hwell: But I am afraid of clippers lol. My BF does that.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, it seems my dog's nails grow quickly, as do their coats! I have to be sure to grind their nails at least once a week or they get away on me and they grow talons!
I've heard that zinc is very good for nail growth...meats such as lamb, beef pork chicken etc, are good sources of zinc, so maybe that's why raw diets produce long nails!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My guys grow nails very fast too - I dremmel weekly. Coat seems to grow very quickly on Vinnie too - he needs to be groomed every other week or he is a hairy beast! :bigrin:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok, well I clearly am not alone lol. Olies nails and coat grow much faster than Suri, but even so Raw does have an impact on both coat and nail growth.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

When I fed raw for 5 years in past, I had to clip my dogs' nails twice weekly, now that I am feeding a mixture of both I do their nails once per week. so there may be some truth about this.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I feed both raw and kibble and have to grind nails once a week definitely!! They grow so fast and long that I can't believe it. If I miss a week, I have to cut them first before grinding them because they are grossly long.
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I feed raw and should do her nails every 2 days. I try to get it in twice a week, but usually just once a week. They do grow super fast!


----------

